# Human Physiology (The Cell)



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread is created to accompany my cadaver dissection thread in an effort to further expand your knowledge of various topics in human physiology. Obviously, I cannot post videos on every single detail of human physiology (I'd be working on this thread for years), but I will however touch on key points and major areas. 

This is the beginning of what will be a series of threads outlining the various systems and their underlying physiology with an emphasis placed on those processes pertinent to EMS. 

These videos are taken from various sources (All sources have either expressed permission for their videos to be posted for non-commercial gain or I have obtained permission directly, therefore nothing in this post is in violation of ANY copyright.) 

*Overview:*

The cell, first observed by Robert Hooke with his crude microscope in the late 1600s is the most basic unit in all living things. *The activity of an organism depends on both the individual and the collective activities of it's cells. *

I have bolded that last statement because I would like you to remember that above all else. Every structure in the human body is made up of cells at its most fundamental level... These cells carry out the day to day operations of life, be they absorption of nutrients, manufacture of proteins, fighting off infection, or even beating in unison to facility what we know as the "Heart Beat"... Without the cell, there is no human.

In later threads, I will be emphasizing the various roles of the cells throughout the human body and the roles that even dead cells can play through the creation of structures such as the stratum corneum, known as the mechanical barrier of your epidermis... the first line of defense against foreign invaders. 

I will further go on in the threads to differentiate between the different types of white blood cells (Neutrophils, Basophils, Eosinophils, etc) and the various roles they play in your body's immune defenses and responses to allergy. For these reasons, I am presenting this initial thread focusing on the cell so we can later add to that knowledge and give you a more detailed idea of their various processes throughout the human body. That said, enjoy:


Part 1: Basic Structures and Physiology

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-IPoA-s2H4[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2: The Organelles and their functions 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma7-MdNTSLM[/YOUTUBE]

Part 3: Biochemistry & the Phospholipid Bilayer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEBlg8rcw0M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Part 4: Proteins

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkAdqmD9Jqg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Part 5: Enzymatic Function, Binding Sites, and Chemical Messengers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX1VGpRlYYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Part 6: Ribosomes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-ZrEJSy0gE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Part 7: Roles of R-Groups in Cellular & Enzymatic Processes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH_tpa2B46o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Part 8: Further discussion of the R-Groups and their physiological importance

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU0B_t8Jsns&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Part 9: Amino Acid Sequencing: The Schematic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rL0XUYdS9g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Part 10: Nucleic Acid Base Pairing Mechanisms

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khDPPohmqU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Part 11: Multi-tasking in Biological Systems

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr7K3PazwGo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


(For those who are not that well-versed in chemistry and who are having trouble following along on those sections, please let me know via PM or any other means, and I will most certainly post a basic biochemistry review thread. 

Next Thread to come: Tissues & The Integumentary System

Topics to be explored: The types of epithelium(Stratified, squamous, pseudostratified ciliated columnar, Simple, cuboidal, etc), The Epidermal Strata, The various corpuscles (Meissner's, Ruffinian, Pascinian) corpuscles, desmosomes and hemidesmosomes, Keratan, Collagen, and many more....


For those who like to study ahead here is a bonus question, post the answer if you know it.

Blood is considered a ______________________ tissue.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 31, 2011)

In my opinion, these education threads need their own forum, so that the collective body can be viewed without being spread throughout our other education topics.



Moderators, please give Medic Rob his own didactic forum under eduaction.


Blood is a connective tissue.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> In my opinion, these education threads need their own forum, so that the collective body can be viewed without being spread throughout our other education topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the vote of confidence, Jimi. 

You are correct, Blood is in fact a Connective Tissue. I will discuss why in my next thread about the various types of tissue and the integumentary system.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread! It will certainly help out those who only had a 2-3 week condensed "A&P for EMS" in medic school. It will help the EMT's who want to know more. It will also serve as a review for the rest of us.

We used two books for our human biology course: 

Intro to Chemistry For Biology Students by Sackheim, and Essentials of Human Anatomy and Physiology by Marieb. I'm sure there are better books available, but I found these to be adequate.

I'll add another bonus question:

What are the four types of tissue in the human body?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

46Young said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! It will certainly help out those who only had a 2-3 week condensed "A&P for EMS" in medic school. It will help the EMT's who want to know more. It will also serve as a review for the rest of us.
> 
> We used two books for our human biology course:
> 
> ...



I teach with "Human Anatomy & Physiology" by marieb & Hoehn at the University. 


I'm actually prepping a quiz from the book right now on  acid/base mechanisms covering everything from the deamination, oxidation, and acidification of Glutamine to 2NHsub4+(->NHsub4+ ur.) and 2HCOsub3- (->HCOsub3-) to  metabolic acidosis brought on by the use of potassium wasting diuretics (Low K+ stimulates tubule cells to secrete H+ and the reduced blood volume elicits the renin-angiotensis mechanism stimulating Na+ reabsorption and secretion)... let's hope they do well.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jan 31, 2011)

This looks like such a great supplement to the A&P class I'm in right now. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I teach with "Human Anatomy & Physiology" by marieb & Hoehn at the University.



That books open in front of me right now!  Excellent book.



> What are the four types of tissue in the human body?



Epithelium, muscle, connective, and nervous.

I'll admit, I had to cheat a bit :unsure:

New question (if you don't mind me jumping in!):

Name a gland that has both endocrine glands and exocrine gland cells?


----------



## Sandog (Feb 11, 2011)

> Name a gland that has both endocrine glands and exocrine gland cells?



The pancreas...


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandog said:


> The pancreas...



New bonus question.

The beta cells of the pancreatic islet of langerhaan's creates what substance?

extra bonus:

What do the alpha cells create?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> New bonus question.
> 
> The beta cells of the pancreatic islet of langerhaan's creates what substance?
> 
> ...



insulin and glucagon?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mszlckmc4Hw[/youtube]

The ever popular _The Inner Life of the Cell_ video.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> insulin and glucagon?



What else from the beta cells?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What else from the beta cells?



Amylin. 


Fantastic job, Brown!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2011)

I was actually thinking of the other other one that's important for measuring function.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I was actually thinking of the other other one that's important for measuring function.



The only other thing I can think of is C-Peptide


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep... that's the one I was going for since C-protein is always secreted on a 1:1 ratio with insulin.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yep... that's the one I was going for since C-protein is always secreted on a 1:1 ratio with insulin.



Can be measured to distinguish type 1 from type 2 diabetes right?


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 12, 2011)

hey medicrob, do you have any videos/lectures on Joints and the Muscular system? thats what im on currently in anatomy


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2011)

I personally like your three video posts on cadaver dissection, physical exam, and the cell. I'd like to contribute with a simple question that I learned the answer to a couple of days ago:

What's the difference between the endoplasmic recticulum and golgi apparatus?


----------



## Sandog (Mar 22, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I personally like your three video posts on cadaver dissection, physical exam, and the cell. I'd like to contribute with a simple question that I learned the answer to a couple of days ago:
> 
> What's the difference between the endoplasmic recticulum and golgi apparatus?



Smooth or rough ER?


----------



## 325Medic (Mar 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> New bonus question.
> 
> The beta cells of the pancreatic islet of langerhaan's creates what substance?
> 
> ...





If I remember from not looking in a book: Alpha cells: Insulin, Beta cells: Glucagon and Delta cells: Somastatin?

325.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 23, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Smooth or rough ER?


I didn't think it mattered. I know that the smooth and rough ER are different, but both of them have the same difference as the golgi apparatus. If you'd like though, you can mention the purpose of all three. It probably would have been a better question to say "What's the difference between the smooth ER, rough ER, and golgi apparatus?"


----------

